# Wheelskins and other great gift ideas at PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Stocking stuffers and great gift ideas at PFYC*

Our ever popular, high-quality Wheelskins leather steering wheel covers and deerskin driving gloves make great holiday stocking stuffers or gifts for either your own car, or those of your friends and family. We're offering either one at 10% off from now until Dec. 18, 2012.

Use promo code *STUFFIT* for your savings.

----------------

*Wheelskins Leather Steering Wheel Covers at PFYC*







----------------

*Genuine Deerskin Driving Gloves at PFYC*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I installed Wheelskin steering wheel covers on my 2009 G8 GXP and 2005 SRX. Very good looking and good feel to them when driving. Price is on the high side but worth it, in my view.


----------

